# shooting macro photos of shrimps through ada tanks



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

HI All,

I'm wondering, I've been taking photos of my shrimps in my ada 45P and 45F tanks and then I switched them to an aqueon 10 gallon tank.

Has anyone noticed in their photos that the photos through the ada tanks glass is clearer than the aqueon regular glass. It seems to make a difference with my shrimp macro photos. I'm very familiar with my camera and shooting things in the aquarium. So I don't or hope it's not user error.

These high clarity glass seems to make a difference.

Here's one photo from my ada 45f tank and trying to get similar results with my regular 10 gallon tanks.

Just some ramblings

thx
Ray
Caridina dennerli, by Raymond Wong, on Flickr


----------

